

How do debuggers keep track of the threads in your program? - aespinoza
http://timetobleed.com/how-do-debuggers-keep-track-of-the-threads-in-your-program/

======
tedunangst
The article doesn't really mention this, but it's all very linux specific. On
OpenBSD, for instance, it's mostly the same except entirely different.

~~~
ice799
search the page for linux and check the tags at the bottom. says linux a few
times bro.

~~~
tedunangst
the word linux appears once in the article. in a comment in a code block. bro.

